# What happened? Sharp pain and small gush of bright red blood?



## AshleyR

Yesterday at 6w3d I got a sharp pain on my left side (felt like pains I've had in the past that were suspected to be ovarian cysts bursting). The pain lasted about 10 seconds, and about 10 seconds after that I got a small gush of bright red blood. Wiped twice and the tp was covered, but after those two wipes it stopped completely.

There were no clots or anything in it - just really thin bright pink/red blood. 

The pain and bleeding both stopped almost immediately. It's been about 12 hrs and nothing else has happened since.

I went to the ER last night after it happened and they scheduled me for an ultrasound this AM. I am so nervous to go - I am REALLY hoping that our baby is okay but for some reason I am not holding my breath. I don't know if it's just in my head but it seems my nausea and sore boobs have gone away - I usually have bad nausea all through the night and can't sleep on my stomach due to my boobs hurting. Last night I slept on my stomach all night and didn't feel sick at all..... just feeling some light menstrual-like cramps, which I have been feeling pretty constantly since I found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I guess I will have a better idea of what's going on in a few hours. The doctor last night said that since I am still pretty early, that they may not be able to see anything when they do the ultrasound. I REALLY hope they do because I'd hate to be in limbo for the next week wondering if I lost it or not......

I'm just so worried right now.... :(


----------



## Hellylou

It must be such a worry, and I really hope everything is ok at ultrasound, hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Millnsy

At 6 weeks they should be able to see a heartbeat with a vaginal scanner so just prepare yourself for an internal scan, its not painful at all but should give you peace of mind. 

With my miscarriage at 7 -8 weeks, there was no dramatic pain or gush of blood, just light brown discharge developing into spotting then eventually after quite a few days, bright red blood. So your symptoms certainly don't follow what happened to me. 

The cramping is pretty normal too in the early stages so that isn't necessarily a problem.

I'm not going to tell you everything will be OK but it doesn't have to mean that you are having a miscarriage so try to remain open minded. You can't change a thing so fingers crossed for the scan.


----------



## AshleyR

Well, I had the ultrasound today. The tech figures I am not as far along as I thought (which is very strange, since I know the exact day of the start of my last period, pretty sure I know the day I ovulated, and the last time DH and I DTD was Oct. 31.... haven't done it since so I'm not sure how I could have gotten pregnant any later???....)

Going by the first day of my last period, I would be 6 weeks and 4 days today. The tech figures I am 5 weeks 6 days.

He saw the gestational sac which relieved me since I was convinced I may have had an ectopic pregnancy due to the sharp pains I've been having on one side a lot. 

He did not see a fetal pole, though. He thinks I'm just too early on (which really confuses me...)

Blood work came back fine, levels are great, cervix is closed, everything seems fine.

They have scheduled me for another ultrasound in 2 WEEKS. 2 WEEKS!! For the next 2 weeks I will have no idea if the baby is fine or not. How frustrating! They are positive they will be able to see somethong on the u/s by then though, so at least I know I'll be getting an answer for sure.

I asked why I can't get more blood work done to see what my levels are at before then and have an idea if things are progressing okay (so I don't drive myself absolutely crazy over the next 2 weeks wondering!) They told me they don't want to do that as it can give me "false hope". They said my levels can change drastically from day to day and that when they drop a little it doesn't ALWAYS mean something bad is happening. They figured it would just stress me out and advised that I just wait the 2 weeks.

The u/s tech said he could see "something" BEHIND the sac but is not sure what it was. His guess is that it is a "subchorionic hemmorhage" which is a blood clot in my uterus (that may have caused the bleeding I experienced last night). He also said there is a VERY SLIGHT POSSIBILITY that it is a SECOND SAC..... :O - he couldn't tell what it was at all but those are his guesses and we're hoping to get an answer at the next u/s.

SO, as of right now, I am going to find out in 2 weeks if we are having 1 baby, 2 babies, or no babies. :( What an emotional rollercoaster ride! It has been on my mind all day and I'm sure it will be for the next 2 weeks. 

I'm crossing my fingers that I don't start bleeding any more over these next 2 weeks (so far, so good, it's been over 24 hrs since the brief bleeding episode last night) and that we see at least 1 baby and a nice heartbeat at the next u/s. Please keep us in your prayers!!! Thanks.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Ashley, 

It certainly sounds like all is going well. You may have ovulated a few days later. Sometimes in the early weeks baby can measure a little differently and catch up within days. 

The fact that your cervix is still closed is a great sign. Rest lots and put your feet up. 

I really think everything is going to go well, but I understand how scary bleeding can be. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

its possible that you did have 2 but you lost one that happend to me but at 6 wks. hoping there will be at least 1 if not 2 with a strong hb.


----------



## Hellylou

I wouldn't worry too much about dates at this stage. I had an early U/S scan at around 6+6 weeks and they put me at 5+5, a week earlier than my dates. I was completely confused because I knew my dates, but accepted their version. I then had to change my 12 week scan date to a week later because it would have been too early at 11 weeks, and when I went for it, I was 13 weeks, and my dates were exactly right after all! I think the early scans are inaccurate for dating.

Hope the next 2 weeks aren't too stressful for you. I know that's easier said than done. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AshleyR

Well ladies, I am feeling optimistic. It has been 3 days since I bled and it hasn't started again. I'm still experiencing pregnancy symptoms, and my morning sickness actually seems to be getting worse. That, to me, is a good sign!

I have no idea what my hcg levels are at (doctor didn't want to test me every few days since he thought it would stress me out too much), but I took another pregnancy test just a few minutes ago and straight away it turned dark, dark, dark. :D

I still have to wait another 2 weeks before my next ultrasound... I'm hoping things keep up the way they are and we see a healthy little baby!


----------



## SabrinaKat

Am glad that so far, all seems well...

I would say about ovulation, it can vary woman to woman, month to month. With my mc, I ovulated/became pregnant around day 20 (!) and in this pregnancy (27wks tomorrow), the ob/gyn thinks I conceived around day 10, so if it is a question of 4-5 days in relation to dating, I wouldn't worry too much (easier to say than do!)....

I had a little red blood at around 8 wks (I think) in this pregnancy and lots at 14wks, due to a tender cervix, so the little blood you had could be something unrelated to baby itself....

best wishes


----------

